# Rolleiflex



## Dany (Jul 5, 2017)

Some years ago, strolling in a yard sale, I discovered this old gear.
It was dirty, humid and covered with some sort of yellowish fungus.






I nevertheless paid five euros for this thing to be mine.
I took profit of the long winter evenings to take care of it
And now, it is in good place on my shelters.





Dany


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice cleanup. 
I still have yet to bag one of those.


----------



## fmw (Jul 29, 2017)

My Father was a Rollei shooter but his cameras weren't as old as yours.  Nice job restoring it.


----------



## Dany (Jul 30, 2017)

I spent some hours, cleaning, painting and repairing this old gear because I felt that it deserved it.
In fact it is not work but pure pleasure.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 30, 2017)

From Rollei grunge to a thing of beauty.


----------

